# Question-870



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

I got a 870 for Christmas and i am wondering whats the best place to get cheaper ammo that is still good quality. and any other tips that have anything to do with the 870 are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

My friend works for a well known sporting goods store, but he goes to Mills Fleet Farm because it's still cheaper than what he can get with his discount.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Walmart. $5 a box. www.walmart.com


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Estates work great for me. Others have tried Remington Gun Clubs and like them.


----------

